# I was sold on getting my entire air duct replaced for 6k



## oas (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi,

I joined this site because I am stressed about my current situation and in dire need of advice. After seeing an air duct cleaning coupon for $49, I called the company and scheduled an appt. When they came to my house they checked my air ducts and told me they couldn't clean them because I had asbestos and it's hazardous so they encouraged I remove it by replacing my air ducts and also sold me on replacing my attic insulation. The total cost was $6600 but we negotiated and they brought it down to 6k. I am a first time home buyer and have only owned my home for 2 years so I thought it was a good idea to have "clean air" and peace of mind knowing I'm don't have "hazardous material". Since the house was built in 1954 I figured everything he was telling me was true so I went with it but now I'm having my doubts after doing my research online. I had to give him a check of $600 (10% down) and scheduled the work to start this weekend. I would LOVE to cancel if replacing my air ducts is unnecessary. I still think I should replace my insulation because the home tends to get very hot in the summer but I'll go with a different company. I already put a stop payment on the check so it will not be cashed. The catch is they installed a UV light safeguard system and electrostatic ac filter last week so I'm going to need to figure out the true cost of those products. WHAT SHOULD I DO? AM I BEING RIPPED OFF? Any advice or feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

It is possible that there is asbestos, but have it checked by a reputable firm with credentials. Metal duct work does not usually have any asbestos. For references, check with friends neighbors, relatives, coworkers, they will not give you bad referrals. And check Better Business Bureau for the ones doing the work as well as prospective workers.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

*1) Please fill out the location in your user profile, it's often very helpful to know this information when giving advise.

*2) Removal of asbestos is a specialized skill and is subject to various sorts of state and local regulation - in many places only a state certified asbestos abatement contractor is allowed to remove asbestos. If a contractor does not know what they are doing and/or ignores correct procedures to same money, they can make asbestos contamination _much worse_ by using improper removal and containment methods. 

3) Did this contractor mention the service life and replacement costs of the UV bulbs? If not, IMO they are not conducting business in an ethical manner, and nothing else they say should be taken at face value.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I cannot claim to be an expert in this area, but may I say: I have a business doing "HandyMan" type work and often, too often in this heat, have to go into customers attics or under homes. I have seen almost every type of A/C and heating duct imaginable from metal to flex piping. I have yet to see any A/C or heating duct which contains or is covered with any material which resembles asbestos. I do have experience working with asbestos back in the early '70's for steam pipe insulation. Back then we even mixed up asbestos mud and applied it by hand to pipe joints, who knows what they will ever do. IMO-you were fed a line of crap on the asbestos. _Unless_ you see any insulating material which does not appear to be fiberglass on your A/C and heating ductwork then I would say there is no asbestos. BUT-IF you see any suspicious material insulating your ductwork you can get samples of it analyzed for asbestos. On the insulation: Why would you want to replace the attic insulation? Leave it there and add new insulation over this. Consult your local power company for recommendations for your area. Usually these consultations are free. After all, you will save them monies also. David


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If just the Asbestos tape on the joints, you can remove by wetting down with a soapy solution, and then peel into a plastic bag taped around the joint. If wanting to replace the duct work yourself, it would be cheaper. Get a couple of more bids on the duct, and then report the first company for gouging. There is a case here in IL, that over priced their work, now they are out of business under that name, thanks to the AGO.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> If just the Asbestos tape on the joints, you can remove by wetting down with a soapy solution, and then peel into a plastic bag taped around the joint. If wanting to replace the duct work yourself, it would be cheaper. Get a couple of more bids on the duct, and then report the first company for gouging. There is a case here in IL, that over priced their work, now they are out of business under that name, thanks to the AGO.


Whereabout in IL?


----------



## xxPaulCPxx (Dec 2, 2006)

*"The House That Asbestos Built"*

Whoever tells you that metal ductwork doesn't usually have asbestos doesn't live in California.

My home, built in 1960, might be better named "The House That Asbestos Built". This is my list of asbestos containing building materials used in my home:
9" vinyl tile
Tile mastic
Drywall
Drywall mud
Ceiling popcorn
ROMAX sheathing
Vent and exhaust stacks
HVAC insulation
HVAC mastic

Each of these items were tested by an industrial hygenist (friend of the family), so I'm not just guessing here! There may be more, but those are the things I actually tested.

If you have asbestos duct, you might want to call a removal company. They will bag and remove it for you, then the other guys can come in and place new duct. Don't let a hack do it, that specific insulation is easily made friable - i.e. BREATHABLE!

For residential work, I had a company that came in and just basicly charged a flat fee to show up for the day and do all the work - cost $1800 and they removed a ton of stuff.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

oas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I joined this site because I am stressed about my current situation and in dire need of advice. After seeing an air duct cleaning coupon for $49, I called the company and scheduled an appt. When they came to my house they checked my aducts and told me they couldn't clean them because I had asbestos and it's hazardous so they encouraged I remove it my replacing my air ducts and also sold me on replacing my attic insulation. The total cost was $6600 but we negotiated and they brought it down to 6k. I am a first time home buyer and have only owned my home for 2 years so I thought it was a good idea to have "clean air" and peace of mind knowing I'm not "hazardous material". Since the house was built 1954 I figured everything he was telling me truth so I went with it but now I'm having my doubts after doing my research online. I had to give him a check of $600 (10% down) and scheduled the work to start this weekend. I would LOVE to cancel if replacing my air ducts is unnecessary. I still think I should replace my insulation because the home tends to get very hot in the summer but I'll go with a different company. I already put a stop payment on the check so it will not be cashed. The catch is they installed a UV light safeguard system and electrostatic ac filter last week so I'm going to need to figure out the true cost of those products. WHAT SHOULD I DO? AM I BEING RIPPED OFF? Any advice or feedback will be greatly appreciated.


You really need to have other people in there to verify what this contrator said. I would get the opinion of a person who does not have a vested opinion on the issue.
Cancel the job, get your money back and do further research. This isn't a natural gas leak that has imminient catastophic consequenses.
And if these ducts are not asbestos, I'd report this clown to the people who hold his license
Ron


----------



## Hohn (Jun 16, 2010)

Asbestos in an undisturbed state is not dangerous. Removing it kicks a lot of it up, and your house will (and should) look like a scene from the Dustin Hoffman movie _Outbreak_.

If you elect to remove it at this time (after confirming it's asbestos and you're not getting ripped off), then be SURE that the contractor you hire to remove it is legal, licensed, and experienced. If woujld be worth throwing away the $600 to switch to a capable contractor if there's any doubt.

JMO


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Chicago, the home of the crooks of course.


----------



## oas (Jun 16, 2010)

*I tired to cancel but they're giving me a hard time*

Thank you to all for your advice. I felt uneasy and cancelled the job in writing within 3 businss days. Anyway the company called this morning and said it was ok but then the sub contractor called and said I can't because he already bought 4k of materials and scheduled all the work. In addition he said I can't cancel because I signed the cancellation waiver. According to the cancellation waiver I can't cancel if the work is scheduled within 3 days of when contract is signed (no wonder he was pushing to get the work done Wed!) or if a service or good has been supplied (no wonder he pushed me into installing the UV shield and a/c filter that day). I feel the goods I received on Sunday is independent of the work I'm receiving this weekend so I feel it's irrelevant. Plus had I known that by receiving these goods I can't cancel I wouldn't have done it. I did sign his copy of the cancellation waiver (my bad I should've read the contract more carefully). Anyway I'd like to know if he can hold me liable for the contract? He said he's going to call the company and show them I signed the cancellation waiver and he will collect my money.


----------



## xxPaulCPxx (Dec 2, 2006)

Start asking if he is licensed to remove asbestos. Ask for his asbestos removal certification ID number, then look it up: California Asbestos Registrants Database

As long as he is QUALIFIED to do asbestos removal work, he can fulfill the contract you signed. If he is proposing to do illegal asbestos abatement work, say that is fine, but expect a visit from DOSH if your paperwork is not in order.

This site is your friend: http://www.dir.ca.gov/dosh/asbestos.html

Also, ask what permits they pulled for the work they did, and what their CA contractor license number is. Also, specify that social security numbers will be verified for any worker entering your home to ensure legal working conditions, and that photo ID is required for insurance purposes. Drug tests may also be required to ensure a safe work environment within your home. Mention you will be filming all aspects of their work for review to ensure contract compliance.

Those last three are really just a wall of voodoo to throw up just to make them reconsider any threat against you.


----------



## xxPaulCPxx (Dec 2, 2006)

BTW, now that you've filled out your profile and i know you live near me...

I liked working with the company called "Envirocon" for asbestos removal. They did great work, and came back the next day due to a misinterpretation to fix a beef I had... Not only that, they gave me good advice and even left some special chemicals for me to deal with the little bits of asbestos I had left! Over and beyond the call of duty!

If you need supplies for asbestos removal, "ABATIX" is a great source - they really helped me out!


----------

